# Sales Tax in Dallas



## Bruce Whitten (Jun 25, 2016)

Can't seem to find this with a search, so I'll just ask.

How do we go about paying sales tax on our trips? Any links for it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bruce Whitten (Jun 25, 2016)

Okies, emailed the comptroller in Texas, and there is no sales tax for ridesharing. I hope anyone else searching around will find this useful.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bruce Whitten said:


> Okies, emailed the comptroller in Texas, and there is no sales tax for ridesharing. I hope anyone else searching around will find this useful.


Almost like every other state. No sales tax on a service, just on goods. Easy way to see this is when you have your vehicle worked on. You will have parts and labor broken down. You only pay sales tax on the parts, not the labor. Exception to the rule, NYC. Hell, there you pay tax on the tax you already paid.


----------

